# tabela dinamica com erro



## Legacy 65404 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ola a todos,

Uso uma tabela dinamica que mudo seus valores com macro, mas quando coloco um valor que não existe, o valor sobrepoe o anterior...

Tem alguma forma de retornar zero ou erro?

Obrigado

Guilherme


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 21, 2006)

Disculpe pero no hablo portugues, solo español.  Espero que me pueda comprender...

¿Cuando usted dice «tabla dinamica» quiere decir una fórmula nombrada como =Offset(Sheet1!$A$1,0,0,CountA(Sheet1!$A:$A),CountA(Sheet1!$1:$1))?  ¿O signafica que está usando la herramienta de listados (del menú (en inglés) Data | List> | Create List...) que se ofrece en Excel 2003?

¿Su pregunta en sí es si hay manera de avisar el usuario cuando él mete un valor que no es encuentra dentro de algún listado de datos?


----------



## Legacy 65404 (Jul 21, 2006)

desculpe, tabela dinamica é (em ingles) "pivot table".
quando digito um valor que não existe na tabela, ele apaga o anterior, quero proibir isso de acontecer, entende?

o problema é que faço isso em macro, então preciso que retorne um erro, ou algo parecido.

fala ingles?
obrigado


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 21, 2006)

Parece que parte de su mensaje desapareció.  (esto pasa a veces con texto metido entre los signos de _menor que_ y _mayor que_).  

And yes, I've been known to speak a little English from time to time


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 21, 2006)

¿Qué hace ese macro? ¿Pide un número o texto del usuario y aplica un filtro al Pivot Basado en lo que digitó el usuario? ¿O hace otra cosa?  Tal vez valga la pena escribir el macro aquí (use los "tags" para «code» si lo hace).


----------



## Legacy 65404 (Jul 21, 2006)

Tenho um grafico com uma caixa de combinação (combobox), quando eu seleciono algo, faço uma busca na tabela dinamica, mas se não existe esse dado, ao inves de dar erro, ele sobrepõe o anterior. O código está um pouco confuso, vou tentar simplificar e postar depois.

i'll try to write in english

I have a chart with a combobox, when I select something, a search on the pivot table is made, but if it doesn't exists there, the data is superpose, instead of returning an error. The code is a little confusing, I'll see if I can simplify it and post later (maybe tomorrow)


----------



## Greg Truby (Jul 21, 2006)

Está bien.  Favor vea este para ver comentarios sobre como compartir muestras de hojas / muestras de datos.

Y si usted piensa que podría ayudar más poder mostrar una «foto» de su pantalla para eso del grafico (chart) puede ayudarle leer esto.


----------



## Legacy 65404 (Jul 25, 2006)

resolvi meu problema, faço uma verificação antes de selecionar, se não existe na tabela dinamica, não faço a procura, se existe, faço, assim não sobrepoe o anterior

obrigado pela ajuda, Thanks anyway!


----------

